# Battlefield 3: Tipps und Tricks für schnellere Ladezeiten - Treiber-Workaround für Nvidia und AMD



## TheKhoaNguyen (31. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Tipps und Tricks für schnellere Ladezeiten - Treiber-Workaround für Nvidia und AMD* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Tipps und Tricks für schnellere Ladezeiten - Treiber-Workaround für Nvidia und AMD


----------



## IlllIIlllI (31. Oktober 2011)

bei nvidia ist das schon automatisch an ich hab mit unter aber auch schon 12 sek ladescreen selbst mit ner SSD das is vergleichsweise echt ungewohnt


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Ladezeiten sind echt heftig. Hab zwar "nur" ne Samsung Ecogreen (nur mein BS ist auf der SSD), aber mir kommt vor als ob ich gefühlte 2 Minuten am Ladebildschirm hänge^^


----------



## mishL (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eine ATI Karte und  kann "teaks" und "Multi Threaded Support" nicht finden ?! 
bzw. alles ist bei mir auf deutsch... kann mir jemand helfen ?

Die Beschreibung hilft mir garnicht weiter..


----------



## DrProof (31. Oktober 2011)

ist heute wieder 1.april ^^ weil in den Cataclysttreiber von AMD wurde die Funktion schon lange rausgeschmissen


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (31. Oktober 2011)

AMD-Nutzer brauchen die ATI Tray Tools. Ich habe die Info ergänzt.


----------



## Der-Pokespieler (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ganze hat doch überhaupt keinen wert wenn man alle 5min vom server fliegt...


----------



## Pelion (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie es im Text heisst, muss man die ATi Tray Tools von Guru3D (http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=733) installieren um die Tweakfunktion zu erhalten.


----------



## DrProof (31. Oktober 2011)

ah jetzt geht ein Lichtlein auf!


----------



## Renox1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Der-Pokespieler schrieb:


> Das ganze hat doch überhaupt keinen wert wenn man alle 5min vom server fliegt...



Mach ein Punkbuster Update.


----------



## DonIggy (31. Oktober 2011)

So geil BF3 auch sein mag, die EULA ist rechtswiedrig und Origin, welches jeder mitinstallieren muss ist Spyware!

theorigin.de


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Oktober 2011)

geht das wieder los...MAMI Origin beobachtet mich wuöääääääääääää. Aber bei  fazebock regestriert sein, jaja!


----------



## PhenomTaker (31. Oktober 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> geht das wieder los...MAMI Origin beobachtet mich wuöääääääääääää. Aber bei  fazebock regestriert sein, jaja!


Ja... immer dieses gejammer, mal ehrlich, wenn wer deine Informationen wirklich herausbekommen will, dann schafft er/sie es auch, selbst wenn du kein Origin oder Facebook hast. So ist die Welt eben, man muss damit leben. Wer Nacktbilder bei sich auf dem Rechner hat und sie irgendwann im Internet findet muss sich auch nicht wundern...


----------



## PhenomTaker (31. Oktober 2011)

Ne Frage zum Thema: Was mache ich wenn bei Multithread nur Teilweise aktiviert ist (Kästchen ist ausgefüllt, also weder Haken noch leer) und bei Maximum und Minimum 0 steht?


----------



## black-diablo (31. Oktober 2011)

Habe den Wert bei Minimum UND Maximum hoch gesetzt.
Und es bringt rein garnichts.. -.-


----------



## Denzio (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir hat das ganze leider nichts gebracht. Lade immern och 50-60 Sekunden oder so.
was ja noch geht manchen gehts ja noch schlechter


----------



## Denzio (31. Oktober 2011)

ps: manchmal lädt das Level auch nur ganz kurz und ich bin vor allen anderen am start.
In erster Linie muss da denk ich gepatcht werden. Genau wie bei dem BF3.ese fuktioniert nicht mehr Kram.
Hab viel probiert langsam auch keine Lust mehr. Wenigstens kann ich überhaupt spielen.


----------



## shnikers (31. Oktober 2011)

Denzio schrieb:


> ps: manchmal lädt das Level auch nur ganz kurz und ich bin vor allen anderen am start.
> In erster Linie muss da denk ich gepatcht werden. Genau wie bei dem BF3.ese fuktioniert nicht mehr Kram.
> Hab viel probiert langsam auch keine Lust mehr. Wenigstens kann ich überhaupt spielen.


 
Dreh mal deine Grafikeinstellungen etwas runter, bei allen ist es auf "Auto" eingestellt, und deswegen packen das manche pc mit dem Arbeitsspeicher nicht (32-bit). Mach einfach mal etwas runter und probier es nochmal, bei mir hat es geklappt, seitdem habe ich keine meldung "Battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr" bekommen.


----------



## stawacz (31. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab dat jetzt so gemacht,auch alles richtig befolgt,aber kann keinerlei verbesserung feststellen....bei mir lädt es die karte bestimmt 1.30 min,,und nich gefühlt,sondern defakto...

is schon sehr geil wenn man auf jedem server der letzte is der joint,und die anderen schon 20 tickets runtergerissen haben


----------



## SupaGrowby (31. Oktober 2011)

1012roht schrieb:


> facebook ist freiwillig! origin nicht!  Wann kapieren Leute wie du sowas???


 Origin ist ebenfalls freiwillig. Du musst BF3 ja nicht spielen. Wenn du BF3 zum Leben bräuchtest dann wäre das was anderes, aber so. Deal with it.


----------



## Sancezz1 (31. Oktober 2011)

mishL schrieb:


> Ich hab eine ATI Karte und  kann "teaks" und "Multi Threaded Support" nicht finden ?!
> bzw. alles ist bei mir auf deutsch... kann mir jemand helfen ?
> 
> Die Beschreibung hilft mir garnicht weiter..


 
Tweaks findest du nur, wenn du bei der Installation bei "Choose Components" kein Häkchen bei "Hide Tweak" setzt bzw die voreinstellung beibehälst. Kommt nach dem du das 2. mal auf weiter geklickt hast, nachdem du den Installationspfad angegeben hast.

Edit: Auf Deutsch heißt es bzw findest du es unter "Feineinstellungen" und dann "Fortgeschrittene Feineinstellungen".


----------



## GorrestFump (31. Oktober 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Origin ist ebenfalls freiwillig. Du musst BF3 ja nicht spielen. Wenn du BF3 zum Leben bräuchtest dann wäre das was anderes, aber so. Deal with it.


 
Hier wird davon ausgegangen, dass man BF3 spielen WILL. 
Zum Leben ist nur Essen, Trinken und Fortpflanzung nötig.


----------



## X3niC (31. Oktober 2011)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Hier wird davon ausgegangen, dass man BF3 spielen WILL.
> Zum Leben ist nur Essen, Trinken und Fortpflanzung nötig.


 Und was ist wenn man Mitglied bei Facebook sein WILL?....Das ist doch kein Argument^^


----------



## Sirius89 (31. Oktober 2011)

SupaGrowby schrieb:


> Origin ist ebenfalls freiwillig. Du musst BF3 ja nicht spielen. Wenn du BF3 zum Leben bräuchtest dann wäre das was anderes, aber so. Deal with it.


 

JAIN!

Generell kann man sagen,ja ORIGIN,es ist freiwillig,natürlich.Niemand hält dir ne Knarre an die Schläfe und sagt "du installierst Origin jetzt" dennoch wirst du dazu gezwungen diese illegalen AGB's einzugehen wenn du Battlefield 3 spielen möchtest und sowas geht einfach nicht,tut mir leid.

Niemand hat das Recht mir meine Privätsphäre auf meinem PC wegzunehmen (und da interessiert es auch kein Stück ob ich jetzt Daten auf meinem PC habe die eventuell sehr "sensibel" sind oder nich,völlig egal) und schon gar kein Publisher von dem ich dieses Spiel auch noch für knappe 60 Euro vorher erworben habe!
Und schon gar nicht hat er das Recht meine Daten zu sammeln und eventuell hinterher auch noch an Werbeunternehmen weiterzuverkaufen!

Origin ist illegal so wie es jetzt ist (und da ändern die abgeänderten AGB's auch nix drann) da gibt es einfach nix rumzudiskutieren.Das muss geändert werden und zwar ganz ganz schnell.


----------



## Sancezz1 (1. November 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> JAIN!
> 
> Generell kann man sagen,ja ORIGIN,es ist freiwillig,natürlich.Niemand hält dir ne Knarre an die Schläfe und sagt "du installierst Origin jetzt" dennoch wirst du dazu gezwungen diese illegalen AGB's einzugehen wenn du Battlefield 3 spielen möchtest und sowas geht einfach nicht,tut mir leid.
> 
> ...


 
Im Prinzip richtig, aber deine Daten hat in Deutschland sowieso schon fast jede Firma. Was meinst du was mit deinen Daten passiert, teilweise werden die unter den Firmen weiterverkauft.


----------



## streuner321 (1. November 2011)

Es ist der Hammer das Origin gedeckt wird bei einigen von euch. Hallo - die sind kriminell - das muss Folgen haben - Wenn ihr nachts um vier über ne rote Ampel fahrt, weil keiner unterwegs ist und ein Bulle sieht euch seit ihr auch dran und keiner sagt ach nicht so schlimm war ja eh keiner unterwegs. Es ist verboten und soll gefälligst geandet werden. Ihr werdet auch bei jedem Fehlverhalten zur rechenschaft gezogen oder verknackt. Wir bezahlen alles - ja alles - da sollten wir auch für unser recht eintreten.


----------



## Accid3nt (1. November 2011)

ist schon irgenwie lustig wie sich alle darüber Aufregen das Origin nach Hause funkt...
Installiert es nicht und gut kein ist gezwungen BF3 zu spielen 

Achja mal so spaßes halber Checkt mal PunkBuster die senden noch viel mehr nach Hause als Origin. Steam ist auch nicht viel besser und so lange wie Ihr keine Raupkopien von EA habt kann es euch auch egal sein... 
ganz Still müssen die sein die sich auf Facebook bewegen denn die Sammeln noch viel mehr...


----------



## T-I3ag (2. November 2011)

Meine Fresse...mimimimimi Origin hier....mimimimi Origin da...

Egal welcher Thread zu Battlefield 3, er wird auf jeden Fall gleich von den "Hütern von Recht und Verfassung" zu gespammt.

Wenn Ihr mit Origin nicht einverstanden seid, ist das okay. Aber lasst endlich die Leute in Ruhe die Origin installiert haben. 
Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, Punkbuster macht genau das Gleiche. Und jetzt haltet euch fest, AntiVir-Programme scannen auch Euren kompletten PC. Wisst Ihr denn was Euer AV-Prog mit den Daten macht??

Und das ganze "Facebook ist freiwillig" ist auch sehr interessant. Also ist es okay freiwillig von denen ausspioniert zu werden?? Die haben dann halt nur noch zusätzlich deinen Namen, deinen Beruf, eventuell deine Adresse, dein Aussehen, deine Vorlieben, etc. 
Eine sehr stimmige Logik. Außerdem ist Origin genauso freiwillig.


BTT:
Ich habe immmer noch ewig lange Ladezeiten.  
Die Tipps haben alle nicht geholfen. Dabei ging das in der Alpha und Beta ratzfatz.


----------



## D43DF0X (10. November 2011)

50-60 sekunden hatte ich auch, mein bruder war immer schneller drin, und da fiel mir ein das ich damals  vergessen hatte meinen sata mode von ide auf ahci zu stellen und siehe da, jetzt hab ich sogar n spawntimer von über 20sek  musste zwar W7 neu machen aber das isses mir wert


----------



## Kwengie (9. November 2013)

und was ist, wenn der Eintrag "Threaded Optimization" auf Auto steht?
Unterstützt das Battlefield 3 von Haus aus gar nicht?


----------

